# Movie Review: "Maxed Out: Hard Times, Easy Credit & the Era of Predatory Lenders"



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a verrrry scary movie if you can find it. If you have a credit card, you'll want to cut it up. And if you can't cut that card up, you'll want to cut your throat. 

The monster: predatory lenders. The victims: us and our loved ones. That's what makes it so scary: the fact it's _really_ happening, everyday, in your neighborhood. Though it's not a 'horror movie' per se, it's a nouveau horror set-up up along the lines of "The Blair Witch Project."

This movie explores one of the downsides of our uber-materialistic society, credit card debt, and how lenders prey especially on the least able to handle/afford these cards. Most eye-opening, and infuriating, is the enabling assist the industry gets from Congress and President Bush. A must view for high schoolers, and anyone interested in an eye-opening look at how they're helping make the rich richer.

IMBD: Maxed Out...


----------

